# If you could spend a night with any woman you want



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> Who would it be? It could be anyone, Bollywood actress, Hollywood actress, WWE Diva, TNA knockouts, TV show hosts, anyone! If it's someone that people aren't aware of then show a pic. Obviously one that isn't nude.
> 
> - You have one night
> - Haven't jacked it in a long time
> ...


I'd go with Layla, but I want the possibility of hearing from a woman like that again. I'll go with Naomi.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Mickie james.


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

I wish i could date a hot women clone of myself


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Hayley Williams.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

your mom


----------



## ROH AmericanDragon (Jan 22, 2008)

Trish Stratus... Also am I allowed to bring a video camera in this fantasy? also are they entirely willing to try any and all fetishes?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Stacy Keibler.


----------



## Mark_Show-Off96 (Jun 14, 2014)

Bridgit Mendler.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Charlotte McKinney.


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

Mena Suvari circa 1999


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

There are more attractive women out there but I choose her because there's absolutely no doubt that the sex would be amazing and if I chose someone like Paige or Layla I'm not that sure. Runner up is AJ but only if CM Punk is forced to watch.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

evangeline lilley


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Chyna. Its the closest i can get to sleeping with Trips without being gay


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Rosamund Pike, she's absolutely stunning.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm torn between Hendricks and Katy Perry :dead


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Scarlett Johansson. Can't believe she hasn't been mentioned yet :lol


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Princess Victoria of Sweden


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Scarlet Johanson. In between the sex we could talk about Marvel stuff.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

Queen Elizabeth. I don't think I would ever stop bragging :bow


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

The one in my sig.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Tough one. Either Kaley Cuoco, Katy Perry, Lita or Trish Stratus. I'll go with Lita.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

As long as I can bring food into the equation...


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

You guys are being dumb here. Sure it's a nice idea to pick some hot celeb but where is the lasting effect? In 10 years when you say "I fucked Lita", no one will really care. In 5 years when you say "I fucked Mickie James", people will just say "So did half the locker room".

In 20-30 years when Queen Elizabeth II and her son Charles will have passed away, I'd be able to say that I fucked Kate Middleton, Queen of England.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Bobbi Starr or Lisa Ann


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Angela Basset


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Curry said:


> You guys are being dumb here. Sure it's a nice idea to pick some hot celeb but where is the lasting effect? In 10 years when you say "I fucked Lita", no one will really care. In 5 years when you say "I fucked Mickie James", people will just say "So did half the locker room".
> 
> In 20-30 years when Queen Elizabeth II and her son Charles will have passed away, I'd be able to say that I fucked Kate Middleton, Queen of England.


You and her will end up in a "road collision" though.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

I'll say it cause I don't give a damn. 
Gianna Michaels. Yea I picked a porn star so what


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

96powerstroker said:


> I'll say it cause I don't give a damn.
> Gianna Michaels. Yea I picked a porn star so what


At least you know they're good in the sack.


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

Lady Sovereign


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Hillary Clinton


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Assuming we flop the gender, ya'll know who I'd pick. 

Although for some reason whenever I think of doing that, this confession I found pops up in my head and I end up laughing for like 3 minutes straight:


Spoiler: Confession for nsfw language














:maury


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

*Cheryl Cole*

Or

*Emma Stone*


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Trish stratus :yum: 

Would she be willing to go along with any fetish? I need to be humiliated by her.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

Curry said:


> You guys are being dumb here. Sure it's a nice idea to pick some hot celeb but where is the lasting effect? In 10 years when you say "I fucked Lita", no one will really care. In 5 years when you say "I fucked Mickie James", people will just say "So did half the locker room".
> 
> In 20-30 years when Queen Elizabeth II and her son Charles will have passed away, I'd be able to say that I fucked Kate Middleton, Queen of England.


What the hell? Are you trying to impress people or are you trying to have the best time of your life with a woman you love?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Damn, there are so many to choose from that I would have to think about it. Would probably go with Stephanie McMahon. She looks super fine nowadays plus she said she's open to trying anything.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

It would be between Katy Perry, Kim Kardashian, Angelina Castro, Kelly Divine, and Paige.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Probably Rose Leslie


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Exactly I picked someone who is good to go & is up for anything that I'm into at least. 

Do u know how hard it gonna be to get ppl to believe u doinked a Queen? 

I mean if I wanna fuck for the name hell I'd the statue of liberty herself.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Honestly, for me it's a tie between Amanda Seyfried, Alexandra Daddario, Lyndsy Fonseca and last but not least, Mai Waifu:










<3


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Geraldine Kemper. Which is weird because I'm not even that big a fan, but somehow that's the first name that popped up. Go figure.


----------



## thelad1985 (Oct 24, 2014)

I like my women like i like my chicken

double breates and feet in the air

any women who is like that


----------



## Lord_Tensai_Mark (Apr 18, 2012)

Got to go with Rebel on this.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Wrestling: Stephanie McMahon 
Celebrity: Penelope Cruz


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Got to go with Layla, dat ass is just to amazing to pass up a chance to get inside.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Forgot to mention Leanna Decker in my list (sorry why2cj and Mr.Blue 8*D).


----------



## NightmareInc. (Mar 10, 2010)

Lol, you can pick any woman in the world... past or present... and some of you pick a pro wrestler? idgi


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Hilary Clinton. We could discuss politics for a whole night. It would be pretty great.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Green Light said:


> Hillary Clinton





BkB Hulk said:


> Hilary Clinton. We could discuss politics for a whole night. It would be pretty great.


Spit roast? :evil


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Karla.


----------



## The Lion Tamer (Aug 17, 2014)

Fem Shep, Nuff said


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Milene Domingues. After a cool round of keepie uppie we could also play some football together.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> Trish stratus :yum:
> 
> Would she be willing to go along with any fetish? I need to be humiliated by her.


Yup, anything goes, no holds barred.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

My way your way up against a wall baby be my Rubbermaid & we can do it all. Quoted a song name it.


Like I said Gianna Michaels cause she has every I want. 

A close 2nd would be a couple girls I went to highschool with from Chambersburg


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Zooey Deschanel.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Gimme J. Lo


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

NightmareInc. said:


> Lol, you can pick any woman in the world... past or present... and some of you pick a pro wrestler? idgi


Isn't this a wrestling forum? What would you expect? Most people here obviously care more about wrestling than movies or music.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Kim Kardashian, obviously.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Marilyn Monroe.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Gotta be Katy Perry


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

thelad1985 said:


> I like my women like i like my chicken
> 
> double breates and feet in the air
> 
> any women who is like that


----------



## xwmstormx (Mar 10, 2011)

Edit: Would wife.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Either Jenna Coleman or Michelle Ryan


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

alexandra daddario 

them boobs from true detective :zayn3


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Curry said:


> You guys are being dumb here. Sure it's a nice idea to pick some hot celeb but where is the lasting effect? In 10 years when you say "I fucked Lita", no one will really care. In 5 years when you say "I fucked Mickie James", people will just say "So did half the locker room".
> 
> In 20-30 years when Queen Elizabeth II and her son Charles will have passed away, I'd be able to say that I fucked Kate Middleton, Queen of England.


Genius answer


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Ai Shinozaki


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Too many to choose from. Will have to think on it.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Trish.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

obby said:


> Gotta be Katy Perry


FUCK!
I change my answer, katy perry it is now.
I'm DYING to see her juggs.


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

1a









1b


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^^Who is 1a?

FOr research purposes


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

Zen said:


> ^^Who is 1a?
> 
> For research purposes


Believe me brotha, I've tried like hell to find out with no luck 

If you ever find out please let me know :ex:


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

At this very moment, Anna Kendrick.

The taste some of you have in women is absolutely shocking btw.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> Believe me brotha, I've tried like hell to find out with no luck
> 
> If you ever find out please let me know :ex:


Shendelle Schokman










You're welcome.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

You the real MVP :clap


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Shendelle Schokman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You Big Hoss :bow :bow :bow

Nothin but love for ya, thanks for solving the mystery (Y)

Did you know who she was already? I had tried reverse image searching the gif before with no luck...


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> Thank You Big Hoss :bow :bow :bow
> 
> Nothin but love for ya, thanks for solving the mystery (Y)
> 
> Did you know who she was already? I had tried reverse image searching before with no luck...


You are quite welcome.

That's my secret, but I'm one of the best internet image detectives you will ever meet. :


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Faith Hill


----------



## wacka (Nov 12, 2006)

too many to choose from, I'll just say the one on my mind right now, Monica Bellucci


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Dub's mom Check

I'm gunna go with Barbara Palv <3


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

A$AP said:


> I'm gunna go with Barbara Palv <3


----------



## WBL Studios (Jul 5, 2013)

Yaxeni Oriquen.










... don't judge me.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Betty White. Reinacting the scenes from all of the Golden Girls episodes > sex.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Audrey Hollander, 2007

over

Tory Lane, 2006
Angelina Love, 2008
Lita, 2006


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

96powerstroker said:


> Like I said Gianna Michaels cause she has every I want.


She'd put most of us here in a wheelchair.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

AJ Lee


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Tough pick, I'd love Katy Perry or Kat Dennings, but I am going to have to say Mal Malloy. I'd probably be severly dehydrated afterwords


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

HardKoR said:


>


Arse and tits don't count on fat birds :draper2


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

RR said:


> Arse and tits don't count on fat birds :draper2


:bigdave

Besides the fact that she isn't really fat, She is exactly the kinda chick I love physically. Small tits and no ass on a fat chick is a tragedy though. I'm a big dude so real curvy big women are my thing.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leanna Decker.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

http://www.quickmeme.com/img/b3/b33024e2239c144d6bc2074ee4d68829163a98809469007987e9cb70cc45ab5b.jpg


----------



## Dr. Rhett Henley (Mar 25, 2014)

The girl in my sig...or my dog sitter.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

RR said:


> Arse and tits don't count on fat birds :draper2


In her defense, her face is actually pretty damn good for a fat chick. She also gets bonus points for actually being close to what a thick girl is supposed to look like, unlike the excessively roly poly bitches that say they are but clearly aren't due to being whales and walruses.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

Anna Kendrick my current Hollywood wife. 

Jennifer Garner my all time Hollywood wife. Rub it in Ben Aflect's face. :ex:


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

WWE DIVAS.
Paige.
Renee young.
Emma.

ACTRESSES.
Kristin davis.
Lauren cohan.
Pauley perrette.
Anna silk.
Ksenia solo.
Rachel nichols.
Emily wicksersham.
Zooey deschanel.
Kate beckinsale.
Emmy rossum.
Paget brewster.


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

Maria Brink for me.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Gabrielle Richens.


----------



## ΤheDude (Jul 1, 2014)

Either Shakira,Sunny Leone or Lili Simmons


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Well if I was gonna be in a wheelchair what better way to get there? 

I wanna bitch that can fuck & will try anything & has nice big real tits & a decent size ass & is 5'6 or taller


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Her as well. 

Damn clown.


----------



## Phenom (Oct 17, 2002)

RR said:


> Arse and tits don't count on fat birds :draper2


She isn't fat. Voluptuous yes, but not fat.


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> Who would it be? It could be anyone, Bollywood actress, Hollywood actress, WWE Diva, TNA knockouts, TV show hosts, anyone! If it's someone that people aren't aware of then show a pic. Obviously one that isn't nude.
> 
> - You have one night
> - Haven't jacked it in a long time
> ...


----------

